
Show HN: ColorizePhoto.com – WebGL Based Photo Colorizing Tool - nkron
http://www.colorizephoto.com
======
nkron
I just saw the front page post about automatically colorizing photos
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10864801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10864801))
and thought I should share this website I built a couple years ago. It allows
grabbing color from a reference photo and painting it onto the black and white
image you wish to color. It was a fun learning experience and can make some
pretty convincing photos with a bit of patience.

